# Office 365 >  >  Counting products based on Invoice Number and Multiple Products on same column

## a1mobile

Good Morning,

I am having a hard time figuring out a formula that will give me a count on certain products on a invoice. I normally try to do my best to research but I do not know where to begin to look.

Each morning I run a report and manually count cell phone activations by Data plan to add into my MTD Report for our sales reps. This is a very time consuming process and I would like to find a more efficient way of adding up activations.

Here is how the report is laid out. I'm trying to figure out how to total up activations by data plan (smart, unlimited plan). If a invoice contains "activation rebate sku" and "unlimited plan" the formula would return a total for unlimited plans.

Is this something that can be done?

Report_Capture.JPG

----------


## mikeTRON

Welcome to the forum.
Yeah so I would use a pivot table and possibly a helper column, and you will be amazed how much faster this is than manually doing it.  :Smilie: 



Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.  

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window (or use the paperclip icon).

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Take a look at using SUMIFS() for this.  If you still have a problem, upload a small (clean) sample workbook (not a pic) of what you are working with, and what your expected outcome would look like.

----------


## mikeTRON

> Hi, welcome to the forum 
> 
> Take a look at using SUMIFS() for this.  If you still have a problem, upload a small (clean) sample workbook (not a pic) of what you are working with, and what your expected outcome would look like.



or COUNTIFS is what I was thinking, but I would rather have a pivot... :D

----------


## a1mobile

> or COUNTIFS is what I was thinking, but I would rather have a pivot... :D



Thank you both for your replies! I'll take a look at both options and see how far I can get. Thank you for the welcome and the help!

----------


## Orginlock

This is exactly what i was looking for

----------


## FDibbins

You probably used COUNTIFS?  Im happy you got your answer  :Smilie:

----------


## mikeTRON

> You probably used COUNTIFS?  Im happy you got your answer



The response you are responding to is actually not the OP, so we don't know if a1mobile solved the problem yet... maybe they just melted as Arizona is entirely too hot. image.jpg

----------


## FDibbins

haha yup, I didnt see a new member replying

----------

